# SA Exclusive - Joyetech eVic VT First Impressions



## Philip Dunkley (4/6/15)

HI All

Thanks to Eciggies, we have secured a Sample of the new Joyetech eVic VT Mod and matching Atty, to do a review on. We have decided, as many people are waiting for this one, and are wondering if the wait is worth it, to do a first impressions look at this device.

So far so good, although it looks like I have a dud Ti Coil, as it works for a little bit, and then loses complete falvour after 10 minutes. As soon as I clean it in the Ultrasonic, it works again for 10 minutes, you get the picture.....

And a massive thank you to @Dragon and Eciggies for putting their faith in us to preview and review this device, you guys rock!!!
We will have a full review up in the next video, which should be coming in the next few days!!

Video can be found here:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

Nice one Philly Willy!


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

Hey boys!
I am at work, so can't watch the video now ... what is the outcome/verdict on this device?


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hey boys!
> I am at work, so can't watch the video now ... what is the outcome/verdict on this device?



Get one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Get one!


LOL @johan ... that's my line of thinking in any case ...


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> LOL @johan ... that's my line of thinking in any case ...



Great minds ...... - no, the verdict is good, if you want to go TC.


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Great minds ...... - no, the verdict is good, if you want to go TC.


I've got a SX Mini incoming, but would love this as a backup to the SX Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> I've got a SX Mini incoming, but would love this as a backup to the SX Mini.



Then I'll stick to: "Get one!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Then I'll stick to: "Get one!"


Cool, then I'll "Get one!" 
Bunch of Smoks up for sale shortly ... hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (4/6/15)

@Juntau


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Then I'll stick to: "Get one!"



Your first instincts are usually correct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/6/15)

Oooooh, I've been playing more, Get One is about the right notion!!!


----------



## Genosmate (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Great minds ...... - no, the verdict is good, if you want to go TC.


Even I want one Johan and I can't operate anything other than a Reo


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> Even I want one Johan and I can't operate anything other than a Reo



Suggest you and I stick to Reos  - we don't like disappointments.


----------



## Genosmate (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Suggest you and I stick to Reos  - we don't like disappointments.


You are probably right Johan,but I think I should see what all the fuss is about.Will probably be in the classifieds after about 48 hours though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

